

Ask HN: I want to move to the Valley. How would you do it? - smokeyj

Hey HN,<p>I just found myself in a situation where I&#x27;m allowed to work remotely. I do UI&#x2F;web work and would love to get involved in an interesting project.<p>This seems like a question many people are wondering where the answer changes frequently so thought I&#x27;d ask you.<p>If you know of a cool project or have a story from experience please share! Thank you
======
beamatronic
It depends on your budget, and what kind of lifestyle you wish to lead.

Could you elaborate a bit on your expectations?

